# Have to rehome almost 10 month old



## sschwaben (Aug 20, 2013)

Our worst nightmare has happened. We had to move because of my girlfriends job and are now in Phoenix AZ and cannot find a place we can afford that will accept  a GSD. Ambros is was born on May 2nd 2013 and we have had him since he was 9 weeks old. I hate doing this we love him so much but unless we can find somewhere that we can keep him we will all be homeless. Any advice or anyone in Arizona that might be able to take him I'm here for questions.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

are you on FB? there are many german shepherd groups that might be able to help you out. Or maybe help you find a rental in AZ.

Hope you can find a place so you can keep him


----------



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

This was written for pit bulls, but it has some good pointers: Renting with Your Dog | BAD RAP


----------



## sschwaben (Aug 20, 2013)

I Am but I don't know anybody down here at all. Let alone anyone who can take him. And my fear is someone will take him and he won't be treated right.


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

I live in Chandler, AZ (a southeast suburb of Phoenix). We just moved here last summer and are renting a house in the area and didn't have any problems with a cat and dog, but it did take some searching. We were relocated for my husband's job and went through a realtor provided by his company. We didn't want to buy yet until we knew the area better. Try looking on trulia.com and/or zillow.com for homes to rent that allow dogs. I really hope you find a place for your pup! We just got our first GSD who is now 11 weeks so we can't take on another right now but I can certainly ask around for you or help in anyway I can. We are working with a great trainer in the area and I can ask him if knows anyone looking for a good GSD, but I really hope it works out for you to keep him. Welcome to Arizona! You will love it here! We used to live in Ohio ourselves (Wooster) and are so glad to be out of the snow! What part of Phoenix are you in?


----------



## sschwaben (Aug 20, 2013)

We can't afford to rent a house. She has her job but I no longer have mine so our income is low right now. We are in Phoenix by Glendale at the moment. We are actually staying in a hotel that allows dogs.


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

spoke to some people about your situation and I know someone that might be interested in taking him, but have some questions. Has Ambros been socialized to kids, other dogs, etc? Will you send me a pm with your contact info?


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Keep looking for a small house from every source possible, craigslist, local paper, property management companies,ect. You should be able to find a older house that would except a dog. You might have to drive a little farther. Also, you could purchase renters insurance that might help convince a landlord you are responsible.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Brando & Julietta's Dad said:


> Keep looking for a small house from every source possible, craigslist, local paper, property management companies,ect. You should be able to find a older house that would except a dog. You might have to drive a little farther. Also, you could purchase renters insurance that might help convince a landlord you are responsible.


my co-worker moved to Arizona and found a rental house on craigs list that allowed her two pit mixes. It's something to look into. I hope you find something.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

*Don't give up*

Let me know your zip code and maximum monthly price range. I will find you a dog friendly house to look at. You can PM me that info, if you wish. I would like to help you keep your Shepherd.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

I love that so many are helpful and willing to help others...for love of the breed. Such a wonderful and caring site. Gives me hope.....

Hope you can keep your puppy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sschwaben (Aug 20, 2013)

I am sorry it took so long for me to get back to you all. First off I want to thank you all for your support and willingness to help. Unfortunately I was unable to keep him and I paid for him to travel back to Ohio. The breeder I got him from took him back. Unfortunately I lost my best friend, but at least I know he will be taken care of and given a good home ( the breeder is thinking about keeping him for himself and a personal dog for him and his family). Again, thank you all. Hopefully I will be back on here someday sooner rather then later with a GSD, preferably Ambros again lol. Thank you all.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm sorry you had to go through this. Glad he could go back to the breeder  he'll be taken care of. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

